# Susie update



## louise456 (May 29, 2013)

Ok I phoned the vet he's not worried he says sometimes they can lose over a longer time. As she's still eating and happy to play kittens still moving etc he's not worried re infection but to keep an eye on her for any changes if worried don't hesitate to ring back. 
So back to the waiting game !!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thats good news, always best to phone vets.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

I was hoping she would of popped over night ... Pleased you rang and spoke to them ...


----------



## louise456 (May 29, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Thats good news, always best to phone vets.





Cosmills said:


> I was hoping she would of popped over night ... Pleased you rang and spoke to them ...


Yeah was pleasedi don't have to stress her out witha vet visit
And yeahi was hoping she'd pop them out but at leasti know she alright for now 
Xx


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

good news that the vet isnt worried, hopefully she wont keep you waiting too much longer x


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Only time one of mine had discharge that long there was a problem kitten, the girl was vet checked and fine in herself but given a time limit (of course I had the advantage of a due date) and put on ab's to prevent infection.

Hopefully she'll have them in the next day or so


----------



## louise456 (May 29, 2013)

spotty cats said:


> Only time one of mine had discharge that long there was a problem kitten, the girl was vet checked and fine in herself but given a time limit (of course I had the advantage of a due date) and put on ab's to prevent infection.
> 
> Hopefully she'll have them in the next day or so


The discharge hasn't been everyday but it has been since last Sunday.
I hope it is soon or I'll be back on the phone re when am I over 70 days that's my next worry!!!
They'll have me down as that Mithering cat woman!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

How can i put this so i dont worry you.......
ok, what is the discharge like, im in 2 minds if you should have a vet check done for the reason of what happened to my queen, she was 6 weeks pregnant, kittens moving, had discharge everyday for 5 days, turned out a kitten had died and she had pyometra and needed an urgent spay, she was playing, happy eating everything but sadly at 6 weeks pregnant i lost the litter.

NOW.....please dont worry as this probably isnt the case with your girl but please dont leave this too long just incase there is a problem.

Hopefully kittens will be born tomorrow but i am concerned, so is the discharge yellow, brown or white.


----------



## louise456 (May 29, 2013)

Brown with a little blood


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

ok, promise me if she hasnt had kittens by Thursday you will take her for a vet check.
If its the plug then yes they can go 3 days of this before kittens are born, any longer and i would be worried.


----------



## louise456 (May 29, 2013)

Yes of course I'll bow to the wisdom of you guys in these circumstances 
I knew nothing about any of this a month ago and am extremely greatful I found such a helpful site:idea:
Thanks again xxxx


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

It's a long discharge time.. It's worried me there is blood too ... I would personally take her to the vet.. She will probably have a infection now which will be passed onto the kits, so don't by surprised if you get kits with infected eyes once there are open ... I feel mum needs to be on ABs now just in case ... But this is am personal view ... I don't trust vets with pregnant queen.. Especially the ones you don't know the date of mating


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> I don't trust vets with pregnant queen..


Agree, there are many who just don't know much about feline reproduction and you've got to go in insisting on the treatment you want/need.

Our everyday clinic is a breeding specialist clinic so they're great, but I've been with friends at the ER vet, with another experienced breeder on the phone as well and we had to be very forceful to get the correct treatment.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I hope kittens have been born now.


----------



## louise456 (May 29, 2013)

No afraid not x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Does she look slimmer like kittens have moved into position for birth.
Is the discharge still coming out.


----------



## louise456 (May 29, 2013)

No discharge that I've noticed and she's looked slimmer for a couple of days x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

ok, well thats brighter news, see how things go today and hopfully kittens will stop causing us worry and arrive by tomorrow.

With my girl who had the problem, her discharge was all the time.

Good she looks slimmer, kittens will be moving into position or already in position.

After the birth see if you can put a photo on so we can see them and hopefully mum wont need antibiotics.

Others will be around today to help you and i will pop back when i can to check on progress. xxx


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Come on little girl ... Babies today please ... Am in most if the day , if you want my number am more then happy to talk to you


----------



## louise456 (May 29, 2013)

Thanks Ladies I will keep you posted
And I will post pictures will need help sexing etc


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

They may have fever coat too along with infected eyes - Louise, if it had been me, I would have wanted ABs to safe guard the pregnancy, as in my view this discharge has been going on for far too long. However . . . let's hope the birth goes well and the kits are healthy enough. Sticky eyes and fever coat are a small price to pay.


----------



## louise456 (May 29, 2013)

Not being as experienced as you lot I Unfortunately believed the vet when he told me all was ok.
But then I believed the cays home I got her from when they said she just had a bubbly tummy when she was pregnant! !!
Trust me lessons learnt and I can promise this is the one and only time I will be going through this how you lot do it over and over again is beyond me. 
My hat truly goes off to you all:thumbsup:
Here's to hoping for healthy kittens


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Any news on Susie this evening.


----------



## louise456 (May 29, 2013)

No she's very restless and keeps trying to strech herself out but no movement yet
I think I'll be going to the vets tomorrow as promised if no baby's


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Dont worry, she may have them tonight.
Its more difficult for you as you dont know the due dates so only by signs.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

This girl sure does like to keep us waiting .... for that she will have them at stupid o clock for you .... Hope you have lots of coffee to hand lol


----------



## louise456 (May 29, 2013)

Cosmills said:


> This girl sure does like to keep us waiting .... for that she will have them at stupid o clock for you .... Hope you have lots of coffee to hand lol


Lol...yeah your probably right so you lot better make sure you have your laptop etc next to your bed in case I need you!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

louise456 said:


> Lol...yeah your probably right so you lot better make sure you have your laptop etc next to your bed in case I need you!!!!:thumbsup:


You can have my number by all means ... With Rosie and kits in the house am I light sleeper ...


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

ok, so we better make sure you know what to do if kittens are born at 3am as i hopefully will be asleep.

Are there any questions you need answered just in case, welcome to have my number aswell if you wish, not the first time a member has called me at 2.45am.


----------



## louise456 (May 29, 2013)

Cosmills said:


> You can have my number by all means ... With Rosie and kits in the house am I light sleeper ...


That's very kind of you thanks pm it to me buti promise only to use it ifi havea kitten emergency.
X


----------



## louise456 (May 29, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> ok, so we better make sure you know what to do if kittens are born at 3am as i hopefully will be asleep.
> 
> Are there any questions you need answered just in case, welcome to have my number aswell if you wish, not the first time a member has called me at 2.45am.


Your all to kind i think I'm covered really I've watched plenty of birthing videos and you lot have given me plentry of info so I think I'll be OK plus my vets has a 24 hr animal hospital attached to it and that's only 5 mins away.
X


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

louise456 said:


> That's very kind of you thanks pm it to me buti promise only to use it ifi havea kitten emergency.
> X


I know wot I was like when Rosie had hers last week and even tho I know what to do and signs and things its totally different when its your own girl and you are on your own...


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ive been through many cat births but i still needed Cosmills to talk me through a few things due to brain went blank, i had forgotten the basics and afterwards felt such a fool.

Going through it all again on 27th July but this time i will be fine.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Ive been through many cat births but i still needed Cosmills to talk me through a few things due to brain went blank, i had forgotten the basics and afterwards felt such a fool.
> 
> Going through it all again on 27th July but this time i will be fine.


It's just nice to know someone is there to help that's all ... The birth was the easy bit I was pretty calm ... It was afterwards , with Rosie with mastitis and little amber with her eye... By god she puts up a fight ... Sends me into a panic lol open ya bloody eye little miss ... You are on watch 24/7 you don't sleep and that makes you worst .. So Louise its not a walk in the park by any means.. But to watch mum and babies , it's unconditional love and that I will never forget


----------



## louise456 (May 29, 2013)

Still nothing!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

louise456 said:


> Still nothing!


Oh come on susie .... How is she acting this morning and is there anymore discharge and what is the movement like of the kits


----------



## louise456 (May 29, 2013)

No discharge eager for food as always affectionate kits moving she had a couple of nights of very lodd purring last night and this morning but not noticed any contractions etc x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I hate situations like this, if you go to the vet all will be fine and if you dont there maybe a problem.

It is up to you today how you feel as only you know Susie but if she was mine i would get a quick vet check.

If you decide to phone speak to the vet and not a receptionist.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

When did you first notice the kits move ... Sorry you have made a couple of threads hard to pick out the date


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> I hate situations like this, if you go to the vet all will be fine and if you dont there maybe a problem.
> 
> It is up to you today how you feel as only you know Susie but if she was mine i would get a quick vet check.
> 
> If you decide to phone speak to the vet and not a receptionist.


Depending on the date when kits moved.. But looking at it I think we are on day 16 ... But 12 days since discharge ....


----------



## louise456 (May 29, 2013)

Hard to say for sure about 2 weeks sgo I'd say on movement
And I'll ring very over vet check c


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

That is what concerns me the most the discharge, if it started on 3rd july when discharge, licking and nesting was first seen, this is a long time.

I have seen discharge for 3 days before but not this long.

A vet can just check, feel and listen and say yes all is fine, then its a waiting game but if an infection has set in its a different ballgame altogether.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

louise456 said:


> Hard to say for sure about 2 weeks sgo I'd say on movement
> And I'll ring very over vet check c


And defo discharge from 12 days ago ?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

If kitten movement was seen 2 weeks ago the purring Susie is doing will be due to kittens moving into place ready for birth so she should be due this week.

I dont want to give advise and it be wrong, we have a litter to arrive safe, i have to go off line now but will check back soon, all i can say is if she was my girl i would want a vet check for my own peace of mind, then Susie will come home all fine and deliver her litter.


----------



## louise456 (May 29, 2013)

Discharge has been on and off since Sunday 30th not seen any for a couple of days but she is always cleaning x


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Tooooo long ... 

Right Louise ... Look at her lady bits and tell me wot you see , also look at her nips and see if you can gently get any milk


----------



## louise456 (May 29, 2013)

No milk and lady bits look normal. I've got to go to work now so I've got my dad coming round to cat sit he's got full instructions and numbers though x


----------



## louise456 (May 29, 2013)

Ok I'm back from work and my dad has had an uneventful afternoon! !
I'm going to ring the vets and get an appointment. She's just let me have a good look and feel still no Milk etc but kittens were giving her a good kick as I was rubbing.


----------



## louise456 (May 29, 2013)

Ok we're booked into the vets for 9.00 in the morning earliest they could do!!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Great ... Her milk may not come in until she has had babies ... Just keep an eye on her overnight


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

let's hope she's had them by morning and you'll have no need to take her to the vets then


----------



## louise456 (May 29, 2013)

Will do her area around the teats feels full just no milk coming out but she's really enjoying belly rubs of she'll let me I'll try and get a picture of her but she is being rather camera shy at the moment. 
X


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Did you explain about the discharge and what did the vet say.


----------



## louise456 (May 29, 2013)

Couldn't speakl to vet but explained everything so she has put me in first thing as they had no appointments tonight or tomorrow but she said she would squeeze me on as they open x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Susie will either have them tonight or be in labour in the morning.


----------



## louise456 (May 29, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Susie will either have them tonight or be in labour in the morning.


I hope your right I must admit I was hoping that 'sods law' would play its part but I don't think I'm that lucky xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

The only thing i can guarantee is kittens will arrive.


----------



## louise456 (May 29, 2013)

Hi ho hi ho its off to the vets we go!!
Still no babies


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

louise456 said:


> Hi ho hi ho its off to the vets we go!!
> Still no babies


good luck, please let us know how you get on. i hope susie and her babies are ok


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Hope all goes well at the vets this morning, look forward to an update x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Good luck.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Good luck Louise ... I again was hoping she would have popped them out overnight ...


----------



## louise456 (May 29, 2013)

Clean bill of health have given her a quick scan but she got a bit fiesty on them but said they saw 2 definately. But could be more couldn't confirm heartbeats because she got awkward! !
Just been told to keep an eye on her over weekend and to take her back if I'm concerned. 
Temp was ok she suggested that maybe we had wrong date and it was earlier than we thought. 
Wasn't concerned to much about discharge but if it was to increase or change colour or smell take her back .


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Great news glad all is well - guess its back to the waiting game


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thats good news, at least now you know not to worry and she doesnt have an infection and kittens are ok, thats the main concern.

Its nice to have somebody actually taking advise and doing the very best for their cat, Susie is a lucky girl having you as an owner who sticks to what they say and having a vet check.

Well Done to you. xxx


----------



## louise456 (May 29, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Thats good news, at least now you know not to worry and she doesnt have an infection and kittens are ok, thats the main concern.
> 
> Its nice to have somebody actually taking advise and doing the very best for their cat, Susie is a lucky girl having you as an owner who sticks to what they say and having a vet check.
> 
> Well Done to you. xxx


Thanks for that. 
I hope there aren't many people out there who wouldn't do the same though.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

louise456 said:


> Thanks for that.
> I hope there aren't many people out there who wouldn't do the same though.


You would be surprised ... But :thumbup1: to you for getting her checked out ...

Guess its back to waiting , that's the bit that bugs me ... She better have them soon am back at work Monday , cannot miss this one lol


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

How is Susie today. xx


----------



## louise456 (May 29, 2013)

Still holding them in!
She has had a couple of changes I've noticed her milk has come in and she very restless and*vocal. Normally she only meows for food but she just randomly doing it!
Also allot of back twitches.
Can't be too long now surely !!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

She is keeping us on our toes ... They tent to hang onto them for longer if they are having a small litter ... Rosie was vocal a few hours before she popped, so you never know .. Tonight could be the night lol


----------



## louise456 (May 29, 2013)

Cosmills said:


> She is keeping us on our toes ... They tent to hang onto them for longer if they are having a small litter ... Rosie was vocal a few hours before she popped, so you never know .. Tonight could be the night lol


If only we had a pound for every time we've said that!!!
The vet said they def saw 2 (but couldn't rule out there being more) so maybe that's all she's having I don't think she's huge but you never know what there hiding!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

We would be rich lol .... Hope she has them when it's cool ... It will be hard work for both of you


----------



## louise456 (May 29, 2013)

Luckily I have a surprisingly cool house in this weather so she's not getting to hot would help more if I could open windows more but she very keen to investigate them no matter how high!!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

louise456 said:


> Luckily I have a surprisingly cool house in this weather so she's not getting to hot would help more if I could open windows more but she very keen to investigate them no matter how high!!


Wish we did .. It's still 26c in Rosie's room, super for the kittens but not for her or me lol ....


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sounding good, maybe kittens will arrive tonight.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Can we have an update please.


----------



## louise456 (May 29, 2013)

Sorry been a bit busy today still no kittens I'm afraid can't be long now surely xx


----------



## louise456 (May 29, 2013)

Just a quick update before I go to bed no kittens yet!!
It surely can't be much longer I'm beginning to think there not coming out and she's just pretending to get extra food!!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well the vet is happy to wait so i guess we have to wait aswell.
Just aswell you dont need advise tonight as my brain is frazzled from the sun, and my queen has just started calling, so headache for the next few days.


----------



## louise456 (May 29, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Well the vet is happy to wait so i guess we have to wait aswell.
> Just aswell you dont need advise tonight as my brain is frazzled from the sun, and my queen has just started calling, so headache for the next few days.[/QUOTE
> 
> Ooh no poor you just what you need when your hot and stressed!!
> I'll try my best not to need you xxx


----------



## louise456 (May 29, 2013)

Guess what??!!????................
Still no kittens.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

oh dear the waiting must be driving you bananas ! x


----------



## louise456 (May 29, 2013)

Just a little xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Does Susie look any thinner and are kittens still moving.


----------



## louise456 (May 29, 2013)

Yes and yes I'm sure she's about to have them had more mucus but it has been more sticky more like her plug I would think. and she has milk ready now just feels like ours been for ever xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Glad that was a "yes" to both questions, they will arrive soon.


----------



## louise456 (May 29, 2013)

her back is very twitchy aswell like there's something annoying her xx


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

thats looking more hopeful, would be great for you if she could have them during the day - good luck look forward to seeing little Suzettes soon x


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

louise456 said:


> her back is very twitchy aswell like there's something annoying her xx


tabitha was like that on the day she had her kittens so hopefully she will have them very soon


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

wicket said:


> thats looking more hopeful, would be great for you if she could have them during the day - good luck look forward to seeing little Suzettes soon x


Mmmmm, yes would be great for the owner for a daytime birth but from the cats point of view i think a nightime delivery when its cooler would be better.


----------



## louise456 (May 29, 2013)

I really don't mind when she has them so long as she ok xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

how's she doing now?


----------



## louise456 (May 29, 2013)

She's upstairs in a through draft from 2 open windows lying quiet and cleaning herself xx


----------



## louise456 (May 29, 2013)

Still no kittens but don't worry ladies I've future it out,.........
She's holding on so she can have the same date as the royal baby!!!:001_tt2:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Friday then.


----------

